# Winter Carp



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

Found a pod of carp willing to play in February. 18 degree air temp.


----------



## Rocky Bass (Mar 1, 2014)

Great Job dgfish! What a blast to get a carp in the snow like that. I got a place like that down south (Bolivar-Dover area) where u can get em all winter also. I'm a river guy who fishes ultralight and fly rod for all species.


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

Same here...ultralight and fly rod for me an my crew as well. Gotta tie on the steel leader once in awhile as well.


----------

